
Ask HN: Not able to Show HN - sharma_pradeep
I submitted a url, did not know of Show HN by the time I posted. Now I can&#x27;t submit the link again as Show HN, neither can I edit the existing post. Any workaround to show HN an existing post without &quot;Show HN&quot;.
======
gus_massa
Are you referring to:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12823449](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12823449)
?

It looks like a good submission, but I'm still not sure is it's a good "Show
HN".

Anyway, for this kind of questions it's better to send an email directly t the
mods hn@ycombinator.com because sometimes this threads are unnoticed.

~~~
sharma_pradeep
Yes @gus_mussa, I am talking about the same. I appreciate your response. Would
love to know why it's not a good "Show HN"? Thanks

~~~
gus_massa
Sorry for the delay, I missed the reply.

This is the description of a project you made, anyone can download and try it,
so it's inside the conditions of a ShowHN. But it's too similar to a blog
post, so I'm not 100% sure ...

If it were an interactive online project it would be a clear example of a
ShowHN.

But it's not necessary that all the ShowHN are interactive. A few month ago
dang (one of the moderators) said that also a book can be a good ShowHN.

Answer to a question about a ShowHN for a book (read the original thread to
get all the context):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8765822](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8765822)

> _The "try out" rule is important, but adjusts to different kinds of project.
> Hardware, for example, can't be tried out as easily as software. For a book,
> I suppose a sample chapter or two would be a fair way of trying it out._

So I guess this is a possible ShowHN.

Good luck with the project.

